# Anyone use printmaster?



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

i'd like to learn how to do my own signature photos like some of you do... the only program I have is Printmaster12. Will that work to create beautiful ones like ForJazz and some of the rest of you make?

I did manage to cut out the cats but can't figure out how to do all the fancy stuff to make them have a spray painted look.

Anyone care to share?


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Well alrighty then. Guess no one does! :roll:


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

Must admit never heard of that software who makes it?


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Broderbund.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I also have not heard of Printmaster...wait.....I might,
I do have Printshop and another by Broderbund.
You can make simple backgrounds and add text with them.
They do not have the ability to do any of the special effects.
I just might have Printmaster in a box somewhere...
I will let you know...I can check it out for you.

Do you have any other software?


----------

